
Study Finds Gender Pay Gap in Lawyers Due to Performance Differences [pdf] - fuzebevcode
https://www.upf.edu/rs/_pdf/jornadesGenere/GenderGaps_Ferrer.pdf?hnmodscensor
======
smt88
And performance is, at least to some extent, driven by gender. For example,
one of the metrics is selling business. There are tons of studies showing that
women have a hard time being taken seriously, especially in "old boys' club"
type professions.

